# John Deere JS63D will not start



## RJP (Sep 2, 2008)

Sirs,
I have a John Deere JS63D self-propelled mower with an Intek 6.5 HP engine. I left it for a year or so without starting and now that I would like to get it going again, it will not start. If I spray some engine start into the carbuerator it will start then turn off. What can I do?
Thank You,
RJP


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor is gummed up with old fuel, will need to be disassembled and cleaned out with carburetor cleaner, may also need a rebuild kit.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

On your carburetor the most important thing to clean is the brass bolt on the bottom of the carburetor, there are small passageways for fuel to travel that must be cleaned out. A rebuild kit is a good idea, they run about $9-$12 depending on what your local shop charges. If you haven't run it in a year do yourself a favor and give it a while tune up while your at it.

-Justin


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Nothing more to add. The two responses have covered it.
Dean


----------

